# What to feed baby P's



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

When I get some P's after I move, I am planning on buying them all the size of 1" and letting them grow up. That's half the fun. Anyway, what do you guys feed your babys
Thanks


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Try regular tropical fish flakes and frozen blood worms/mosquito larvae. Mine loved it.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Freeze dried brine shrimp and worms. Sometimes baby guppies to help their hunting techniques.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Mine loved krill when they were small

heres a pic of my fish loving his krill!


```
http://shiz.o-f.com/pir2.jpg
```


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Looks like you messed up, mate









Here ya go:









Btw: very cool pic


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

brine shrimp,guppies,tubaflex worms,chopped pieces of beefheart,flakes.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Looks like you messed up, mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah, that site does not allow remote linking, so if you clear you temp internet files you'll get a nice red x there!

using the code tag makes it easy to copy/paste

and thanks!

##EDIT##

ahh, got my real space working... heres the pic nice and easy!


----------

